# Peps or gh?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Basically its a toss up between using ghrp2 and mod grf 3x m/w/f at saturation dose against running 2 x2iu m/w/f gh.

Which would be more bennificial whilst cutting ?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

inb4 idiots


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GH is easier


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> GH is easier


How so?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> How so?


peps you need a 20 min carb free window either side and jabbing 3-5x day needs a strict timed routine , gh you can pin whenever .

a combo of both would be better .


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> peps you need a 20 min carb free window either side and jabbing 3-5x day needs a strict timed routine , gh you can pin whenever .
> 
> a combo of both would be better .


Yeah i suppose and id love to but atm funds wont allow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Yeah i suppose and id love to but atm funds wont allow


i would save the gh money for something that will benefit you more , insulin would help you recover quicker and push harder meaning you can build more muscle diet permitting


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> i would save the gh money for something that will benefit you more , insulin would help you recover quicker and push harder meaning you can build more muscle diet permitting


Currently dieting so its more for the body composition im interested. Also i have some bad scaring and hoping for some improvement there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Currently dieting so its more for the body composition im interested. Also i have some bad scaring and hoping for some improvement there


tren and bio oil would be more effective


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> tren and bio oil would be more effective


So you reccon gh wouldnt make much difference in regards to body composition?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been looking into peptides but as @ewen says you need to pin multiple times a day, i forget to take tablets, i'd be a nightmare with 3-5 jabs a day.

I think i'd benefit more from peptides as opposed to GH, i'm just looking for health benefits, so could maybe get away with 2 jabs a day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> So you reccon gh wouldnt make much difference in regards to body composition?


on a budget no as you need to run gh for a lengthy period to notice it , the gains are tiny in comparison to aas


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> on a budget no as you need to run gh for a lengthy period to notice it , the gains are tiny in comparison to aas


As i said im dieting so muscle gains are not expected its more the reduction of bf and health benifits


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> As i said im dieting so muscle gains are not expected its more the reduction of bf and health benifits


6-8iu m/w/f year round pre bed .


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> 6-8iu m/w/f year round pre bed .


I was under the impression not to jab gh pre bed as it stunts you natual gh?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I was under the impression not to jab gh pre bed as it stunts you natual gh?


I duno, but it makes me have the best sleep.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

@Pscarb care to help shed some light?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> I was under the impression not to jab gh pre bed as it stunts you natual gh?


 @Pscarb is your man on gh and iirc this is how he runs it (he was 5"5 before using gh pre bed aswell)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> @Pscarb is your man on gh and iirc this is how he runs it (he was 5"5 before using gh pre bed aswell)


Im 6ft as it is i dont want to be teller lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Im 6ft as it is i dont want to be teller lol


wont make you taller , might end up looking like a caveman though with a big chin and forehead


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> wont make you taller , might end up looking like a caveman though with a big chin and forehead


I know im only messing haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone else got any imput?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finlay04 said:


> I was under the impression not to jab gh pre bed as it stunts you natual gh?


Opposed to your body not knowing your using GH at any other time lol

In my opinion good grade peptides are better than GH when you compare iu for iu, your looking at 4iu a day and with a good source of peptides saturation dose of both GHRP and GHRH will give you approx 3.5iu for 3 x day protocol.

Yes GH is less hassle than peptides but then nothing worth doing is easy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Out of interest lets say you ran then together would it be more benificial to run them same days i.e. m/w/f or alternatine days?

@Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finlay04 said:


> Out of interest lets say you ran then together would it be more benificial to run them same days i.e. m/w/f or alternatine days?
> 
> @Pscarb


as long as you use the GH 10min after the peptides then u can use both on the same days


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> as long as you use the GH 10min after the peptides then u can use both on the same days


10min? I think 15min??? To max 20min...???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genmutant said:


> 10min? I think 15min??? To max 20min...???


No i think you will find it is 10min


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Ok, 10min is better?! So i will do it so.

In Dummies Guide to Peptide is writen "Additions (these are not required for good results and should be used by the advanced BB):

Adding 2-3iu of GH 15-20 minutes after peptides will give a bigger overall pulse of GH (natural + synthetic)"


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

If it's merely health benefits that you are after then 100mcg of Ipam and Mod-grf before bed should help. If you are looking to burn fat then add another dose in the morning fasted before some cardio and then don't eat for a bit after that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genmutant said:


> Ok, 10min is better?! So i will do it so.
> 
> In Dummies Guide to Peptide is writen "Additions (these are not required for good results and should be used by the advanced BB):
> 
> Adding 2-3iu of GH 15-20 minutes after peptides will give a bigger overall pulse of GH (natural + synthetic)"


my site is being revamped and i need to edit some of the articles after gaining new knowledge but i cannot do this while it is a temp state, this article will be changed as soon as i am able to.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> my site is being revamped and i need to edit some of the articles after gaining new knowledge but i cannot do this while it is a temp state, this article will be changed as soon as i am able to.


sorry to but in like this but i just want to clarify something as i am about to buy my bits for the next couple months and was going to try gh again, it seems from one of the above posts that it would be better overall to just use peps if you can get 3 x 3.5 iu out of a 3 x day protocol using your own gh as well i don't see the point in buying gh over peps or am i missing something? i haven't worked out the price as i am not that far into working out if it's the right way to go but i would imagine it's cheaper as well or am i mistaken on that?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I thought it was in the region of 4.5 iu of your natural GH release for a 3 x per day protocol.

I'm just using PEPs as it is cheaper per month and results seem good to-date.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

husaberg said:


> sorry to but in like this but i just want to clarify something as i am about to buy my bits for the next couple months and was going to try gh again, it seems from one of the above posts that it would be better overall to just use peps if you can get 3 x 3.5 iu out of a 3 x day protocol using your own gh as well i don't see the point in buying gh over peps or am i missing something? i haven't worked out the price as i am not that far into working out if it's the right way to go but i would imagine it's cheaper as well or am i mistaken on that?


it is not 3 x 3.5iu it is a saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH gives approx 1.13iu of GH so a 3 x day protocol will give approx 3.5iu *PER DAY* not per injection buddy...


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is not 3 x 3.5iu it is a saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH gives approx 1.13iu of GH so a 3 x day protocol will give approx 3.5iu *PER DAY* not per injection buddy...


ok thanks good job i asked..it did seem a little too good to be true..still i am sure 3.5 of proper gh would be better than 4 of the black tops i was going to use..does it work out cheaper or can that not be discussed

ok the guy above has answered and it is cheaper thanks anyway


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

also if it can be done 6 x day i suppose you could do that eod as the equvelent of the 6/8iu eod protocol?


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

That's a good question. What's with 5xday protocol?

Can i inject after that only 1iu Hgh? Or is that ****. 5x Peptides and after that 5x 1iu HGH?

Thanks Pscarb. So i will do it so. Ever 10min later. Don't make you any stress with the dummie. It is very great, that you answer every question. Thank you. Ans sorry for my bad english. I am learning...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

husaberg said:


> also if it can be done 6 x day i suppose you could do that eod as the equvelent of the 6/8iu eod protocol?


it would be hard to fit this in unless you only slept 6hrs or woke up to do the 6th shot, 5 a day is a big step up from 3 though



Genmutant said:


> That's a good question. What's with 5xday protocol?
> 
> Can i inject after that only 1iu Hgh? Or is that ****. 5x Peptides and after that 5x 1iu HGH?
> 
> Thanks Pscarb. So i will do it so. Ever 10min later. Don't make you any stress with the dummie. It is very great, that you answer every question. Thank you. Ans sorry for my bad english. I am learning...


you can piggyback the peptide shots with 1-4iu of GH anymore and it would not be a pulse....


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Sorry, what does it mean? "and it would not be a pulse...." ? That i shouldn't do it???


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

For those who are using PEP's due to the reason it's cheaper, are you guys running 100mcg 3x a day or 200mcg?

Looking at the cost of PEP's, I don't see how it's any cheaper than running GH.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Contest said:


> For those who are using PEP's due to the reason it's cheaper, are you guys running 100mcg 3x a day or 200mcg?
> 
> Looking at the cost of PEP's, I don't see how it's any cheaper than running GH.


If dosing at 100mcg x 3 it would cost around £150 pm. Double obviously for double dose.

Certainly cheaper than i was spending on GH per month.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genmutant said:


> Sorry, what does it mean? "and it would not be a pulse...." ? That i shouldn't do it???


if you use more than 4iu then this would created a longer release than a pulse would, this is called a bleed as the release lasts longer, we naturally pulse GH several times a day pulsing GH is far better than creating a bleed.



Contest said:


> For those who are using PEP's due to the reason it's cheaper, are you guys running 100mcg 3x a day or 200mcg?
> 
> Looking at the cost of PEP's, I don't see how it's any cheaper than running GH.


all depends if you use crap GH mate


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Thank you...


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> all depends if you use crap GH mate


I use Norditropin mate. I must have a great source :whistling:

Been using 5iu's ED for roughly 12 weeks and in all honesty I haven't really noticed anything lol.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Contest said:


> I use Norditropin mate. I must have a great source :whistling:
> 
> Been using 5iu's ED for roughly 12 weeks and in all honesty I haven't really noticed anything lol.


Mabey it's fake ?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

big-lifter said:


> Mabey it's fake ?


Oh trust me mate, its 100% legit :whistling:

I have an extremely special source.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Contest said:


> Oh trust me mate, its 100% legit :whistling:
> 
> I have an extremely special source.


Even the nhs has been burnt with fake growth hormone, surely you should have noticed something after 12weeks.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

MrM said:


> Even the nhs has been burnt with fake growth hormone, surely you should have noticed something after 12weeks.


I've got the tingly and numb hands sensation but in terms of physique changes, I can't notice much.

I'm very lean throughout the whole year so maybe I was expecting too much.

New pic taken last week...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> I use Norditropin mate. I must have a great source :whistling:
> 
> Been using 5iu's ED for roughly 12 weeks and in all honesty I haven't really noticed anything lol.


then if it is genuine you would certainly see results i would certainly question your special source but then Simplexx is the most faked Pharma out there, i know of fakes in chemists.....


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> then if it is genuine you would certainly see results i would certainly question your special source but then Simplexx is the most faked Pharma out there, i know of fakes in chemists.....


I can assure you mate, my source is absolutely bulletproof as I'm getting it from a pharmaceutical connection I have, not some random guy in the gym lol. I can't divulge too much into it but I've been using both Nordi and Geno (Nordi more however).

I think my expectations from GH was too high. I was hoping to achieve a nasty, grainy, dense look like how people who have been training for 15+ years have.

I can't say it's done anything miraculous. I'm obviously leaner as I'm under 4 weeks out but is that down to diet or GH... Who knows lol.


----------

